# Is this how to use a Turkey call?



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

I just got this in an email...thought I might share.
It is a bit risque.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ROFL!

"That just wasn't right!"


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL!! She'll never live that one down.

Made me think of that new "shake weight"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha ha...yes, that just wasn't right !!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wonder if she would like to go Turkey Hunting?Any Volunteers?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That was just classic !! I would hope that they never let her live it down.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Not much to say about that one at this time of the morning, probably wished she had the camo hood on!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> LOL!! She'll never live that one down.
> 
> Made me think of that new "shake weight"


So glad I'm not the only one who thought this. Insanity!


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought that you guys would have some fun with that one! Yea the shake weight ad came to mind as well...just not the one with the dude using the weight version.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

huntfishski said:


> I thought that you guys would have some fun with that one! Yea the shake weight ad came to mind as well...just not the one with the dude using the weight version.


they have a female one ?


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes there is a 30 min. infomercial with all women using the shake weight. In fact the cartoon "South Park" did a whole show about it. In theirs the shake weight could talk and would help the gals get through the "workout". It was not for the kids!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> ROFL!
> 
> "That just wasn't right!"


All I can say is.............


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...Looks like my eyes did..


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

that's good stuff


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers...made me look twice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She's probably a lot of fun at a New Years eve party.


----------

